# Solved: Script error library not registered



## Sprattman (Sep 28, 2009)

I originally posted this thread under the Operating Systems Forum by mistake and have since realised that it's probably more appropriate in this General Security Forum.  I hope that's ok.

I recently had a windows security alert message and foolishly clicked on it which in turn downloaded the Alpha Antivirus program. To get rid of this i downloaded and installed the Spyware Doctor which got rid of the Alpha program - however i now keep getting a Script error message when i try to view images on certain websites through IE version 7 - My OS is XP. I've tried all usual things such as disabling the script debugging, emptying the temp internet folder, slow scroll, tried restoring to previous working mode but still having this problem.
This is the error message that i keep getting.

An error has occurred in the script on this page

Line 43
Char 12
Error Library not registered
Code 0

URL: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20settings/user/Local%
20settings/Temp/%7B11BB22D38-A411-4B13-A746-
C2A4F4EC7344%7D/MTWBtoolbar.html

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page

Yes / No

And no matter what i choose the problem still remains and im unable to view images on websites that i previously could.

Any help appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Sprattman (Sep 28, 2009)

I've tried all options suggested in the trouble shooting guide from Microsoft. Disable script debugging, tested web page from another user acc, checked activex and java are not being blocked, removed all temp internet related files and browsing history, Installed latest service pack for IE7, turned off smooth scrolling and tried turning off hardware acceleration and I've run and fixed all problems with Malawarebytes.


----------



## Sprattman (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeeeharrrrr finally solved the problem - I had a corrupt toolbar called Fast Browser Search Toolbar - I uninstalled it and BINGO happy days are here again.


----------

